# Grits...



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Found a container of _Quaker Quick Grits_ in the grocery store the other day. Colorado is not exactly known for its grits consumption, so I'm hoping some of the Botls/Sotls from the southern region of the country will chime in and tell me how to best prepare them.

Yesterday I just threw a glob of butter in on top of them, as I remembered liking that, the few times I'd had them as a teenager. It was ok, but the diabetes and everything else has dampened my enthusiasm for such fat-saturated toppings. Today I put my eggs on top of them (sunny-side up), and I really enjoyed the mixing of the yolk and grits. But the plain grits...not so much.

What's your favorite grits preparation?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Never had a grit. Not one.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

They're chock-full of gritty goodness!

I just can't figure out how maximize it.


----------



## Theophilus (Jul 7, 2008)

Down in Alabama where I grew up everybody likes their grits prepared in different ways. Here are a few:

1. with butter (like you tried)
2. with butter and sugar sprinkled on top
3. with loads of cheddar cheese (cheese grits yum!)
4. with shrimp (these are great!) here's a recipe: 
Spicy Shrimp and Grits - All Recipes
5. my favorite: mix them up with bacon/sausage, scrambled eggs and cheese in a big bowl of goodness!

Hope this helps.

I heard a comedian say one time that grits to a person not raised in the south are like a mix between kitty litter and wall paper paste!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Matt! Just the kind of thing I'm looking for!

The cheese grits and the shrimp version are definitely on my to try list...I'm tempted to do the shrimp tonight...


----------



## luckydog (Mar 31, 2010)

my quick, easy, and spicy shrimp and grits

1. make your grits, when they are about done throw in a grated block of pepper jack and maybe some cheddar, butter, salt, and pepper.

2. get a cookie sheet and put you peeled shrimp on it. toss them with a little olive oil and then spread them out. now throw on some sea salt and some course black pepper to taste. put it in the oven for a few until they are cooked (usually between 6 and 8 minutes).

3. put your grits in a bowl and throw a bunch of shrimp on top. enjoy.

this might take you a few times until you find the right ratios of cheese, grits, salt, and pepper.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

luckydog said:


> my quick, easy, and spicy shrimp and grits
> 
> 1. make your grits, when they are about done throw in a grated block of pepper jack and maybe some cheddar, butter, salt, and pepper.
> 
> ...


Sweet! thanks!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Grits is groceries, try some Andouille (ahn-DOO-wee) or smoked sausage, and Velveeta or cheddar cheese mixed in, with a little Cajun seasoning, ( I gar-ron-teeee ! ) some folks put sugar and butter in'em for the sweet-tooth, taste similar to rice pudding ! :thumb:

The possibilities are endless !! :hungry:
GRITS - Southern cooking and kitchen traditions - Grits


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I was big on Cream of Wheat when I was a kid, kind of the same texture, I've been wondering about stirring a little cream and brown sugar into a bowlfull...to my taste, grits seem to lend themselves more to a savory dish though...??? Oh well, thanks for the great input, keep it coming!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> I was big on Cream of Wheat when I was a kid, kind of the same texture, I've been wondering about stirring a little cream and brown sugar into a bowlfull...to my taste, grits seem to lend themselves more to a savory dish though...??? Oh well, thanks for the great input, keep it coming!


Man, I loved Cream of Wheat, but haven't had it in a while. Have never had true grits, but would love to!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

scottw said:


> Never had a grit. Not one.





LincolnSmokes said:


> Man, I loved Cream of Wheat, but haven't had it in a while. Have never had true grits, but would love to!


hmmmm..........


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Cracked black peppercorn, kosher salt, and a whole lotta cheddar cheese, the sharper the better!




(Woo-hoo! 800th post!)


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Rod,

Another variation or addition to some of the great ideas already posted here is to add Cajun Seasoning. There are several good brands out there. It can really add some zip to your grits. 

I like to cook mine thick enough to sort of stand up on their own on the plate. They go real well with country cured ham.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Jenady said:


> Rod,
> 
> Another variation or addition to some of the great ideas already posted here is to add Cajun Seasoning. There are several good brands out there. It can really add some zip to your grits.
> 
> I like to cook mine thick enough to sort of stand up on their own on the plate. They go real well with country cured ham.


Thanks Dom and Jim...I've got some cajun seasoning...and some ham!...would you serve them seasoned, as a side to the ham, or chunk up the ham into pieces and fold them into the grits? The latter seems what I'm leaning toward.


----------



## JazzCigar (Mar 10, 2010)

I second grits with shrimp, especially with Cajun spices. But I've never made my own grits with shrimp.

When I make grits, I go one of two ways:

1. with cracked pepper and two fried eggs (sunny side up or over medium). mix the eggs into the grits.

2. with a little bit of salt, cracked pepper, butter, and a tiny bit of milk.

Some people mix grits with bacon bits, chopped ham, sausage, and/or melted cheese as well.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Grits are like Flied Lice, er... Fried Rice! You can really do anything you want with them as long as you like it! They're like a blank canvas! You want butter, throw some in! Maple syrup, add that too! Brown sugar, go for it! Fried crispy cubes of Spam and Eggs? Heck yeah! I'm a big grits fan, and I'm from NJ lol. 

My favorite meal is: Biscuits And Gravy (I make some mean mothatruckin gravy!), grits with butter and brown sugar, and two eggs, sunny side up with some salt and pepper and paprika on top. I told my girlfriend, should Paula Deen ever become available, then I'm leaving her. Hands down!

My only advice to you, if you like eating it, put it in grits and report your findings!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

You sure your from New York ???????? :ask:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

*Jersey haha =P! But yeaaaaah man! Oh, and I've been told by all of my southern friends that my collard greens are some of the best . If I could figure out the logistics of a Collard-Bomb, I would!

Can I Get A BIG HELL YEAH??!!


----------



## abush22678 (Jan 2, 2010)

Qoute: 5. my favorite: mix them up with bacon/sausage, scrambled eggs and cheese in a big bowl of goodness!

I agree 100%, I love to also add crumbled biscuits to the grits and honey for a sweet taste.

And yes collard greens are the Bomb!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

eyesack said:


> My only advice to you, if you like eating it, put it in grits and report your findings!


Grits n' CheddarJack with Hamchunks n' eggs!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> Grits is groceries


A Wet Willie fan here?

Dang that pic looks good Rod! making me hongry!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks...made me full!!!


----------



## TN22 (Nov 16, 2009)

+1 on the cheddar Grits

+10 when you add shrimp on top of the cheddar grits

+100 when you saute the shrimp in rendered bacon fat and crumble said bacon on top of shrimp on top of the cheddar grits.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Cook grits, add butter, salt and pepper to taste. Cut up two or three eggs fried over easy and mix in the grits and top it all off with some red-eye gravy. 

NOW YOU ARE EATIN! :dr


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Theophilus said:


> Down in Alabama where I grew up everybody likes their grits prepared in different ways. Here are a few:
> 
> 1. with butter (like you tried)
> 2. with butter and sugar sprinkled on top
> ...


I know 1, 2, 3 & 5... never heard'a shrimp grits


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i love grits! used to eat them every day. i dont make them often though, there is a farmers market not far from my home with the best tasting all you can eat breakfest buffet.......


i make them with butter, cheese, and cut up bacon (like bacon bits) with a bit of salt and pepper.......trust me. just try it once like that.....hell, you could most likely use store bought bacon bits if you cant cook bacon......


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

TN22 said:


> +100 when you saute the shrimp in rendered bacon fat and crumble said bacon on top of shrimp on top of the cheddar grits.


Ohmygod


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> i love grits! used to eat them every day. i dont make them often though, there is a farmers market not far from my home with the best tasting all you can eat breakfest buffet.......
> 
> i make them with butter, cheese, and cut up bacon (like bacon bits) with a bit of salt and pepper.......trust me. just try it once like that.....hell, you could most likely use store bought bacon bits _*if you cant cook bacon*_......


Them's fightin' words!!!:fish:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

+1 for a biscuits and gravy bomb

When I was younger I used to have me some grits with my butter and sugar.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> Them's fightin' words!!!:fish:


just saying.... anyone that cant cook grits... i gotta wonder about.... lol.

hahahahaha!

BURN!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

LOL! OH NO HE DI'INT!!!! (does the spaghetti-neck and snaps fingers in a zig-zag motion)



... Crap, my weave just popped out!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> just saying.... anyone that cant cook grits... i gotta wonder about.... lol.
> 
> hahahahaha!
> 
> BURN!


Never said I couldn't _cook_ grits...was just wondering about favorite regional preparations since they're not really a mainstay of typical Colorado epicurean fare.

Was really an error on my part though, as, if I'd only provided a photograph of myself, my ability to prepare foodstuffs capable of sustaining life would've been obvious. :tea:

BTW: am really developing a taste for the whole "cheese grits, ham and eggs" thing. Tasty, and fills me up 'til lunchtime too!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

eyesack said:


> LOL! OH NO HE DI'INT!!!! (does the spaghetti-neck and snaps fingers in a zig-zag motion)
> 
> ... Crap, my weave just popped out!


:rofl: hahahahahahaha!



gjcab09 said:


> Never said I couldn't _cook_ grits...was just wondering about favorite regional preparations since they're not really a mainstay of typical Colorado epicurean fare.
> 
> Was really an error on my part though, as, if I'd only provided a photograph of myself, my ability to prepare foodstuffs capable of sustaining life would've been obvious. :tea:
> 
> BTW: am really developing a taste for the whole "cheese grits, ham and eggs" thing. Tasty, and fills me up 'til lunchtime too!


lol. im just messin with ya!

i like the grits and eggs as well, but i use turkey, i dont like ham except on a cuban (i know, a country boy that dont eat ham, bet you never thought you'd see the day)


----------

